# Hi Everyone



## Keafy (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey Guys

I am new to the forums and have been reading a lot of the post over the past few days. I have been doing sound since the 8th grade. I am currently in my senior year in high school and am the sound designer and student technical director for the school. I have recently done my 100th sound show which have ranged from live bands (my biggest being midnight to 12) to musicals to dramas to simple choir concerts. I am going to CSU to major in Electrical Engineering and will probably minor in theater design and tech theater. If you have a question feel free to ask 

Keafy


----------



## Van (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome aboard ! Which CSU is that ?


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 19, 2006)

Welcome to Controlbooth.

Given the references to "senior year". I guess it would be safe to rule out Charles Sturt Uni down here... (Besides they don't do engineering...)


----------



## PhantomD (Dec 20, 2006)

Welcome to CB!

Obviously you are a lot more dedicated than me, because I certainly don't know how many shows I've done (and I'd lose count anyway)!!


----------



## Keafy (Dec 20, 2006)

That would be Colorado State University. They have a decent theater program nothing spectacular.


----------



## Van (Dec 20, 2006)

Yeah they do. At least I remember that when I was going to school they did. I looked at them and UNLV.


----------

